

About HTML Email - fuzzythinker
http://kb.mailchimp.com/campaigns/ways-to-build/how-to-code-html-emails

======
fuzzythinker
Another good source:
[http://htmlemailboilerplate.com/](http://htmlemailboilerplate.com/)

